# Need source to buy flock for printing (not plotter based)



## zome (Feb 27, 2008)

We have an old box of flock but it's about 12 years old and I don't know what vendor it came from. They are in 10 x 12 sheets. We're doing a run of over 100 pieces so I don't want to do the Stahls flock that you use on a plotter. These need to be printed with adhesive and then have the flock pressed on. Any help with suppliers in the pacific northwest area would be much appreciated! 

Thanks


----------

